# Both versions of new LR question



## Photofan (Nov 20, 2017)

Operating System: Mac - High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  Lightroom Classic CC 

I have just had a major problem with my MAC machine and have lost the last month's worth of Lightroom editing on two recent weddings   (sadly my fault - last back up was mid Oct) 

I was just wondering if I install both versions of the new LR,  (I think this is possible on the $9.99 subscription?) - would I be able to do my current work on the CC version and , if I understand it correctly this would be saved in my 20GB of free cloud space? - which would be accessible on all my machines? 

After the editing is complete for each wedding - could I then remove it from the cloud and convert it to a LR CC Classic catalogue? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes, but you have to be careful how you do things. It means you always have to use the new Lightroom CC to import the images, not Lightroom Classic. And be aware that certain things (keywords) do not sync.

You don't have to convert anything (and you can't). Just enable sync in your Lightroom Classic catalog. Your originals will download from the cloud into Lightroom Classic, and deleting them from the cloud after they've been downloaded will only 'unsync' them in Classic (i.e. remove them from the synched collection). The originals will remain.


----------

